

To Boldly Go Where No Production Application Has Gone Before - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/07/01/to-boldly-go-where-no-production-application-has-gone-before.aspx

======
smhinsey
The author seems to have boldly gone straight into a tortured metaphor, but
the topic is interesting. If you're interested in reading more about hardening
software for production, I highly recommend checking out Release It! by
Michael Nygard.

